
Speaking of Complexity - mrzool
http://catb.org/esr/writings/taoup/html/ch13s01.html
======
mrzool
“Attacking the kinds of complexity [...] has to be done more with insight than
with methods. You cut accidental complexity by noticing that there is a
simpler way to do things. You cut optional complexity by making context-
dependent judgments about what features are worthwhile. You can only cut
essential complexity by having an epiphany, fundamentally redefining the
problem you are addressing.”

